# AFXtras Release 2 A/P Corvettes



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I are are very happy with the success that you,the collectors and racers, made of the first release of the A/P Corvette.We only have a few of each car left.Some of the dealers have some left but a few dealers are sold out.Some of the racers asked us to make more colors so they would be the colors of the lanes.This way they could run IROC races.We have done that.We also have a 50th Anniversary Aurora car.I know AFX hasn't been around 50 years but its celebrating Aurora not AFX.The cars will be available Feb.6 and Feb 7 at the Super Bowl show on L.I. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Anniversary Corvette


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Better start diverting funds now . . .


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice colors on the Corvettes.Nice job with color choice.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad the first run was a success. Seemed kind of a no brainer tho. You guys did make some good calls on the colors though.

The red/white and blue/white are must haves, they look like a perfect pair of cars together. Im eyeballing that white/orange one too.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool stuff.

If you eventually made enough money on these and other releases along similar lines, would you consider doing a body that has never been done before?

''We'' ''need'' a Lancia LC2 and Ford C100 to go with the Porsche 962 that is going to get a huge bump when AFX release it in two new color schemes, and more to the point - plain white. Patto has probably pre-ordered a yacht already


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes,Bob and I are always throwing around ideas.It takes quite awhile to make a profit on any car made.We have a few ideas for future releases,that I'm sure will be great cars to collect and race,They won't be here that soon,but we will be working on them.I can tell you they will be for AFX and that will be all new for that scale.Don't start begging me to tell you what they will be.It won't be soon.You can help by sending a few pounds to get some Vettes.We appreciate your input. Watching the 24 hours of Daytona I really like the Grand Am racers.Bob and I being collectors are more into this because we have a great time with our fellow HO lunatics. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Watching the 24 hours of Daytona I really like the Grand Am racers.


They *would* be cool. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

So, Tom, how do I order a vette? Thanks!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hey Tom
Will you be at the Mid west show in March? and Will you have any of the Green stripe Vettes there? 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Are all these painted or are some molded in colored plastic?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The bodies are molded,the stripes are painted.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Marko said:


> So, Tom, how do I order a vette? Thanks!


You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great set of color options! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Yes,Bob and I are always throwing around ideas.It takes quite awhile to make a profit on any car made.We have a few ideas for future releases,that I'm sure will be great cars to collect and race,They won't be here that soon,but we will be working on them.I can tell you they will be for AFX and that will be all new for that scale.Don't start begging me to tell you what they will be.It won't be soon.You can help by sending a few pounds to get some Vettes.We appreciate your input. Watching the 24 hours of Daytona I really like the Grand Am racers.Bob and I being collectors are more into this because we have a great time with our fellow HO lunatics. Thanks Tom Stumpf


71 GTO convertible !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please !!!!!!!!!!!! Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

2010 Challenger! AW got the lines WAY off, so Id like to have a good representation of the Chally in HO scale.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a Califonia Special in traditional white with the blue accent package?

A very cool car that seems to have been lost in the shuffle. Never been done...has it?

Even a privateer version of some Shelby Stang would be cool. I have little doubt that the Trans Am cars of that era would sell great individually and as a set.


----------

